# Streaming Music From Windows 7 Computer



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all.

First off, want to say that I ABSOLUTELY LOVE having android on my TP. I didn't use it alot until I ported it over, now I used it all the time! Thanks everyone for your help!

Being a first time android user, I'm stumped. I'd like to stream my music from my windows 7 pc. I have the folders shared on my home network and using es file explorer can see them and play individual songs, but I'd like to be able to get a media player where I can tell it to look for music on the network to add it's library and have full access to all the music.

Does anyone do this? I've tried to with winamp, but haven't been able to accomplish anything.

Thanks!


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know how to do over the network streaming, but have you thought about using Google Music?


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

maybe VLC Direct?

i haven't tried it yet, though


----------



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

subsonic.org - Amazing service that lets you stream your music and movies from your own server. They do have a Windows 7 client although I've never used it.


----------



## avefyre (Oct 13, 2011)

Setup cifs share into /sdcard/music/network(or whatever you want to name it)/
Get an app called media rescan. Then you can use the music widget that came with cm7.


----------



## Ice Coffee (Nov 5, 2011)

assuming you want to stream media from a win 7 computer within your own home network then this is quite simple as win media 11 is a UPnP/DLNA server, so all you need is one one of the many free apps in the market that can stream from DLNA servers, I personally use Samsung ALLshare on my Galaxy S2 and "2 player Network Music player" by robin davies on my TP, as this supports full control and album art.

If you mean you want to stream music from your home server whilst traveling out and about in the world then you will need to install something like ORB on your home computer and the ORB client on your TP (all free) but you will need a decent wifi connection whilst your out especially if you are streaming video.

BTW

if you have a DLNA target device like a WDTV live/ TV (mostly the new samsungs and sony's ) or a network connected receiver/Amplifier you will be able to remotely push media from your win 7 server to your end Target device using your TP, it is actually quite cool









Don't forget to let win media 11 share it's media within your local network


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

Try ArkMC Media Center from the Market. I think it's what you want. If nothing show up from you PC, install XMBC on the PC and enable UPNP network control. That will let any UPNP software or device have access to the directories you've setup in XMBC on the PC. Works perfectly.


----------

